# to leak something to the press



## seitt

Greetings,

How do you say "to leak something to the press"?

The sentence: "Wikileaks also leaked a video of civilians killed in Baghdad to the press."

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

You could say "Διαρρέω κάτι στον Τύπο". Ιn this case "Βίντεο αμάχων που  σκοτώνονται στη Βαγδάτη διέρρευσε στον Τύπο από την ιστοσελίδα Wikileaks  "


----------



## cougr

Just wondering, would it be incorrect to use the word "διέρρευσε" in the following manner?

Η Wikileaks διέρρευσε ένα βίντεο .....στον Τύπο.


----------



## Δημήτρης

The Grammar Nazis would protest against using διαρρέω as a transitive verb, but it's totally fine, useful, and widely used in colloquial Greek and journalese alike. 

ΛΚΝ includes the transitive form of the verb, marked as _προφορικό_.


----------



## cougr

Δημήτρης said:


> The Grammar Nazis would protest against using διαρρέω as a transitive verb, but it's totally fine, useful, and widely used in colloquial Greek and journalese alike.
> 
> ΛΚΝ includes the transitive form of the verb, marked as _προφορικό_.



Thanks Δημήτρη, 

I had been aware that it is used transitively by some but at the same time wasn't sure if such use was correct or without controversy. In any case I agree with you that in certain cases it can be useful to use it in this way.


----------



## polytropos

Συμφωνώ με την διατύπωση του Επτά επί Θήβαις: το ρήμα διατηρεί τον αμετάβατο χαρακτήρα του ("_διέρρευσε στον Τύπο"_), ενώ ο δράστης της διαρροής δηλώνεται στην συνέχεια της φράσης _("από την ιστοσελίδα...")._
Δεν είμαι ναζί, ούτε παριστάνω τον γλωσσικό χωροφύλακα. Ωστόσο, η μεταβατική χρήση του ρήματος προδίδει μιαν αχρείαστη επιβολή της αγγλικής γλώσσας πάνω στην ελληνική, την οποία (προσωπικά) θεωρώ αντιαισθητική. Αλλά περί χρωμάτων και ορέξεως, ουδείς λόγος.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Μπα, η μεταβατικοποίηση ήταν χαρακτηριστικό της ελληνικής γλώσσας και πριν το leak, γιαυτό έχει γράψει και η κυρία Δήμητρα Θεοφανοπούλου (δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να την πιστεύουμε βέβαια).
Απλά άλλες μεταβατικοποιήσεις μας ξενίζουν πολύ (πχ του επικοινωνώ), άλλες λιγότερο (πχ του διαρρέω), άλλες καθόλου (πχ του απαντώ) και άλλες αποκτούν αυτόνομη σημασία όταν γίνονται μεταβατικά (πχ του αυτοκτονώ).

Πάντως και η σύνταξη του 7xΘήβα είναι ταιριαστή και ευχάριστη. Το wikileaks πάντως να πάρει ουδέτερο άρθρο όποια σύνταξη και αν προτιμηθεί.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks! Perfect!


----------



## polytropos

Δημήτρη, συμφωνώ πως δεν υπάρχει κανόνας που να επιτρέπει ή να απαγορεύει στα κατσίκια-ρήματα να πηδάνε τον -δυσδιάκριτο άλλωστε- φράχτη της μεταβατικότητας. Το ρ. απαντάω είναι μεταβατικό και αμετάβατο, από κτίσεως ελληνικής γλώσσης, που λέει ο λόγος. Αν με ξενίζουν εκφράσεις όπως "πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουμε δυνατά το μήνυμά μας" (που στο χαρτί γίνεται συχνά και "μύνημα"), ή "η Ρηγίλλης διέρρευσε την είδηση" είναι επειδή τις εφηύραν και καθιέρωσαν κάτι φωστήρες του μάρκετινγκ, της διαφήμισης, της δημοσιογραφίας και της πολιτικής, ημιμαθείς τόσο της ελληνικής όσο και της αγγλικής γλώσσας. Αντίθετα, υιοθετώ το σαρκαστικότατο "τον αυτοκτόνησαν από το παράθυρο" και το αμίμητο (δηλωτικό δυσάρεστης έκπληξης, αγανάκτησης, απελπισίας κλπ) που κυκλοφορεί τελευταίως: "θα πηδηχτώ από το παράθυρο". Το κριτήριό μου είναι εκτός γραμματικής. Παραφράζοντας τον ποιητή, θάλεγα πως δεν υπάρχουν λάθος γλώσσες. Υπάρχουν λάθος άνθρωποι.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Τότε δεν διαφωνούμε και πολύ, μόνο στο ότι για έμενα το μεταβατικό διαρρέω πέφτει στην ίδια κατηγορία με το μεταβατικό αυτοκτονώ


----------



## polytropos

Μάλλον έτσι είναι. Εσύ δεν φαίνεται να αξιολογείς το μεταβατικό επικοινωνώ και το μεταβατικό διαρρέω μέσα στο κοινωνικό και πολιτιστικό περιβάλλον που εκφέρονται, τις συνδηλώσεις που έχουν κλπ. Αλλά, από την άλλη, θα μου πεις πως και η κοινή ελληνική κάποτε ήταν "κακά ελληνικά". Μπορεί και να μην έχουν τόση σημασία οι αισθητικές μου διακρίσεις.


----------



## cougr

polytropos said:


> Ωστόσο, η μεταβατική χρήση του ρήματος προδίδει μιαν αχρείαστη επιβολή της αγγλικής γλώσσας πάνω στην ελληνική,.. ....



θα μπορούσε όμως να υποτεθεί ότι και κάποιοι, που δεν γνώριζαν αγγλικά, μπορεί σε αυτή την περίπτωση εσκεμμένα να χρησιμοποιούσαν το ρήμα μεταβατικά, δηλαδή να έγραφαν ή να έλεγαν για παράδειγμα: "Το Wikileaks διέρρευσε το βίντεο...............". 

Ορισμένοι θα ισχυριζόταν ότι αυτό αποτελεί κατάχρηση του όρου και της δομής της γλώσσας. Κατά την δική μου άποψη όμως η μεταβατική χρήση του όρου εδώ, φαίνεται να είναι δικαιολογημένη , εφόσον στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το "διέρρευσε" χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά μιας και το βίντεο είναι σκληρό αντικείμενο και λόγω της φύσης του δεν μπορεί να διαρρεύσει αυτόνομα, πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια εξωτερική επίδραση ή αιτία που θα το "διαρρεύσει". Συνεπώς πιστεύω ότι σε κάτι τέτοιες  περιπτώσεις η μεταβατική χρήση ορισμένων αμετάβατων ρημάτων θα ήταν χρήσιμη και θα καθιστούσε την έννοια ορισμένων φράσεων πιο σαφής.


----------



## orthophron

cougr said:


> Κατά την δική μου άποψη όμως η μεταβατική χρήση του όρου εδώ, φαίνεται να είναι δικαιολογημένη , εφόσον στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το "διέρρευσε" χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά μιας και το βίντεο είναι σκληρό αντικείμενο και λόγω της φύσης του δεν μπορεί να διαρρεύσει αυτόνομα, πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια εξωτερική επίδραση ή αιτία που θα το "διαρρεύσει". Συνεπώς πιστεύω ότι σε κάτι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις η μεταβατική χρήση ορισμένων αμετάβατων ρημάτων θα ήταν χρήσιμη και θα καθιστούσε την έννοια ορισμένων φράσεων πιο σαφής.


Γεια σου cougr. Δεν συμφωνώ. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα λέγαμε "αφήνω κάτι να διαρρεύσει". Η χρήση της γλώσσας παγιώνεται πλέον μέσω της τηλεόρασης που δεν λείπει από κανένα σπίτι. Δυστυχώς όμως στην τηλεόραση βγαίνουν μόνο οι ανεκδιήγητοι πολιτικοί, δημοσιογράφοι και λοιποί για τους οποίους μίλησε προηγουμένως ο polytropos. Κρίμα. Ίσως σε πρώτη φάση να πρέπει να θεσπίσουμε το "_συνήγορο του τηλεθεατή_".


----------



## polytropos

"Το Wikileaks διέρρευσε το βίντεο...............". Αναρωτιέμαι και για την νοηματική ακρίβεια της φράσης. Στην πραγματικότητα, το βίντεο διέρρευσε από το Στέιτ Ντιπάρτμεντ προς το Γουίκιλικς, και το  Γουίκιλικς απλώς το δημοσίευσε φαρδιά-πλατιά στο διαδίκτυο. Τώρα, αν το βίντεο διέρρευσε από το Στέιτ Ντιπάρτμεντ ή το Στέιτ Ντιπάρτμεντ "διέρρευσε" το βίντεο -και με ποιόν σκοπό άραγε;- δεν γνωρίζω (δεν παρακολούθησα από κοντά την ιστορία, για να είμαι ειλικρινής). Πάντως, υποψιάζομαι πως, αρχικά, το επίμαχο ρήμα χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως μεταβατικό προκειμένου να δηλώσει την μασκαρεμένη-σε-γκάφα-πλην-όμως-ηθελημένη-και-με-δόλιο-σκοπό-μετάδοση-μιας-πληροφορίας-σε-αποδέκτες-από-τους-οποίους-έπρεπε-κανονικά-να-κρατηθεί-μυστική.
Δυστυχώς, στην συνέχεια, το ίδιο ρήμα συνέχισε να χρησιμοποιείται ως μεταβατικό, αδιακρίτως του αν η διαρροή ήταν προϊόν ακριτομυθίας, γκάφας,  οικονομικής συναλλαγής, πολιτικής σκευωρίας ή  όλων αυτών μαζί αχταρμά και εν συνεργεία (θυμηθείτε τον Ζαχόπουλο, την Τσέκου, τον Θέμο, τον Μάκη, τον Καμπουράκη, την Τρέμη, τον Αγγέλου και τους άλλους τους κατά Ορθόφρονα ανεκδιήγητους* που τους διέρρευσε το βίντεο και πηδήχτηκε από το παράθυρο, οπότε κανείς δεν έβγαλε συμπέρασμα ποιός διέρρευσε το βίντεο (μεταβατικό) ή αν διέρρευσε από μόνο του (αμετάβατο). Διότι θα διαβάζει αυτά ο seit, και θα λέει "είναι τρελλοί αυτοί οι έλληνες". Ε, και με το δίκιο του!

*Ο λόγος σου στην ώρα του, Ορθόφρονα. Χίλια φλουριά αξίζει!


----------



## cougr

polytropos said:


> Πάντως, υποψιάζομαι πως, αρχικά, το επίμαχο ρήμα χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως μεταβατικό προκειμένου να δηλώσει την μασκαρεμένη-σε-γκάφα-πλην-όμως-ηθελημένη-και-με-δόλιο-σκοπό-μετάδοση-μιας-πληροφορίας-σε-αποδέκτες-από-τους-οποίους-έπρεπε-κανονικά-να-κρατηθεί-μυστική.
> Δυστυχώς, στην συνέχεια, το ίδιο ρήμα συνέχισε να χρησιμοποιείται ως μεταβατικό, αδιακρίτως του αν η διαρροή ήταν προϊόν ακριτομυθίας, γκάφας,  οικονομικής συναλλαγής, πολιτικής σκευωρίας ή  όλων αυτών μαζί αχταρμά και εν συνεργεία......



Ασχέτως των αιτιών της "διαρροής" του βίντεο μας, είτε αυτές ήταν εσκεμένες ή όχι, δεν μπορούμε να αρνηθούμε το γεγονός του ότι όσο και να το αφήναμε να διαρρεύσει, εφόσον δεν είναι υγρό αυτό εκεί θα έμενε, μέσα σε κάποιο σιδερένιο κιβώτιο στους λαβύρινθους του Στέιτ Ντιπάρτμεντ. Δια την αποφυγή της τόσης  αντίρρησης στην μεταβική χρήση αυτού του ρήματος, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιούσαμε κάποιο άλλο ρήμα στη θέση του "διέρρευσε". Να όμως που το "διέρρευσε" πάει γάντι με το "leaked".


----------



## ireney

Cougr νομίζω ότι μπερδεύεις την κυριολεκτική ή μεταφορική χρήση ενός ρήματος, μιας λέξης, και το μεταβατικό ή αμετάβατο ενός ρήματος. 
Ναι μεν το βίντεο δεν είναι υγρό, αλλά κανείς δεν αμφιβάλλει ότι μια φωτογραφία, είδηση, ένα βίντεο μπορεί να διαρρεύσει _μεταφορικά_.
Αλλιώς ούτε το μεταβατικό μας κάνει. Πώς δηλαδή διαρρέεις ένα βίντεο με την ίδια λογική; Εφόσον δεν είναι υγρό;

Τώρα όσον αφορά το θέμα του μεταβατικού ή μη, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η μεταβατική μορφή του ρήματος έχει επικρατήσει σε τέτοιο βαθμό ώστε να είναι αυστηρό και οπισθοδρομικό να την θεωρούμε λάθος (τουλάχιστον στα καλαμαράδικα Ελληνικά).


----------



## cougr

ireney said:


> Cougr νομίζω ότι μπερδεύεις την κυριολεκτική ή μεταφορική χρήση ενός ρήματος, μιας λέξης, και το μεταβατικό ή αμετάβατο ενός ρήματος.
> Ναι μεν το βίντεο δεν είναι υγρό, αλλά κανείς δεν αμφιβάλλει ότι μια φωτογραφία, είδηση, ένα βίντεο μπορεί να διαρρεύσει _μεταφορικά_.



Δεν τα μπέρδεψα ireney. Αυτό που εννοούσα αλλά ίσως να μην ήμουν σαφής, είναι το ότι σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, για παράδειγμα αυτής εδώ του Wikileaks (καλή του ώρα) με το βίντεο  , όπου:

1) το "διέρρευσε" χρησιμοποιήτε μεταφορικά και το αντικείμενο δεν μπορεί να ενεργήσει αυτονόμως   και/ή

2)  που θέλουμε να τονίσουμε ή τέλως πάντων να αφήσουμε να εννοηθεί  ότι η "διαρροή" έγινε μέσω σκόπιμης ενέργειας (σε αντιδιαστολή με κάποιας αμεριμνησίας, αμέλιας, απροσεξίας κοκ) κάποιου ανθρώπου ή οργάνωσης 

τότε η μεταβατική χρήση του ρήματος μπορεί να έχει την σημασία της και να είναι κατάλληλη σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις. (Όχι όμως ότι είναι η απόλυτα σωστή και ότι αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να υιοθετηθεί.)



ireney said:


> Αλλιώς ούτε το μεταβατικό μας κάνει. Πώς δηλαδή διαρρέεις ένα βίντεο με την ίδια λογική; Εφόσον δεν είναι υγρό;



Εδώ το ρήμα- όπως είδη γνωρίζουμε- παίρνει μεταφορικές διαστάσεις όπου με το "διέρρευσε το βίντεο" εννούμε ότι κάποιος ένεργησε και επέτρεψε να δημοσιοποιηθεί το βίντεο. Δεν "διέρρευσε" από μόνο του, χρειάστηκε κάποια επέμβαση από κάποιον. Δηλαδή δεν είναι αποκλειστικά απαραίτητο να θεωρήσουμε το βίντεο  αυτόνομο υποκείμενο του αμετάβατου ρήματος αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να το θεωρήσουμε σαν ένα αντικείμενο το οποίο το Wikileaks "διέρρευσε"(μεταβατική και μεταφορική έννοια) .


----------



## polytropos

"Τώρα όσον αφορά το θέμα του μεταβατικού ή μη, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η μεταβατική μορφή του ρήματος έχει επικρατήσει σε τέτοιο βαθμό ώστε να είναι αυστηρό και οπισθοδρομικό να την θεωρούμε λάθος (τουλάχιστον στα καλαμαράδικα Ελληνικά)."
Ireney, σε διαβεβαιώ ότι μόνο κάτι γιάπηδες εξ ημών (των καλαμαράδων) το λένε. Η μεταβατική χρήση είναι λανθασμένη, αν μη τι άλλον, ad hominem.


----------



## cougr

orthophron said:


> Γεια σου cougr. Δεν συμφωνώ. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα λέγαμε "αφήνω κάτι να διαρρεύσει". Η χρήση της γλώσσας παγιώνεται πλέον μέσω της τηλεόρασης που δεν λείπει από κανένα σπίτι. Δυστυχώς όμως στην τηλεόραση βγαίνουν μόνο οι ανεκδιήγητοι πολιτικοί, δημοσιογράφοι και λοιποί για τους οποίους μίλησε προηγουμένως ο polytropos. Κρίμα. Ίσως σε πρώτη φάση να πρέπει να θεσπίσουμε το "_συνήγορο του τηλεθεατή_".



Γεια και σε σένα orthophron και ευχαριστώ για τις απόψεις σου που είναι πάντα καλοδεχούμενες.


----------



## diamanti

«Ο τύπος διέρρευσε την είδηση», μια χαρά αποφεύγει την περίφραση εδώ η γλώσσα, που δεν έχει και παθητικό ρήμα να χρησιμοποιήσει. *Πολύτροπε* και *Ορθόφρονα*, η γλώσσα των τεχνικών της εξουσίας είναι αισχρή, λυματολήμματα, δεν αντιτείνω. Αλλά από την εποχή των _Επτά επί Θήβας _οι ποταμοί ρέουν κρασί ή δάκρυα ή γάλα ή αίμα και της Άννας της Κομνηνής _λόγος τάς ακοάς _διαρρέει.  Ίσως - για τον *Πολύτροπο *αυτό- έχεις κατά νου σχετικό υπο-γλώσσιο αθηναϊκής εφημερίδας. Όπου υπάρχει, γνώμη μου, αριστερίζουσα γλωσσική εξουσία…


----------



## orthophron

diamanti said:


> «Ο τύπος διέρρευσε την είδηση», μια χαρά αποφεύγει την περίφραση εδώ η γλώσσα, που δεν έχει και παθητικό ρήμα να χρησιμοποιήσει. *Πολύτροπε* και *Ορθόφρονα*, η γλώσσα των τεχνικών της εξουσίας είναι αισχρή, λυματολήμματα, δεν αντιτείνω. Αλλά από την εποχή των _Επτά επί Θήβας _οι ποταμοί ρέουν κρασί ή δάκρυα ή γάλα ή αίμα και της Άννας της Κομνηνής _λόγος τάς ακοάς _διαρρέει. Ίσως - για τον *Πολύτροπο *αυτό- έχεις κατά νου σχετικό υπο-γλώσσιο αθηναϊκής εφημερίδας. Όπου υπάρχει, γνώμη μου, αριστερίζουσα γλωσσική εξουσία…


Και πάλι θα διαφωνήσω. Η περίφραση αποφεύγεται όταν υπάρχει ρήμα που έχει την ίδια σημασία μ’ αυτήν. Εδώ, με τη σύνταξη που προτείνεις, αναγκαστικά προσδίδεις μια νέα σημασία στο ρήμα. 
Το *νερό* του ποταμού είτε διαρρέει (_μεταβ_.) την πεδιάδα, είτε διαρρέει (_αμετ_.) λόγω υπερχείλισης (ή λόγω καταστροφής του φράγματος), είναι το *υποκείμενο*. Δεν νιώθεις αισχύνη όταν λες _το κατεστραμμένο φράγμα διαρρέει το νερό του ποταμού_; 
Με το σκεπτικό σου, άνετα και ελαφρά τη καρδία μπορούμε να καταργούμε τις περιφράσεις γενικότερα και αντί πχ να λέμε _το φράγμα προκαλεί την εκβολή του ποταμού νοτιότερα_, να μπορούμε να λέμε _το φράγμα εκβάλλει τον ποταμό νοτιότερα_. Το βλέπεις κι αυτό μια χαρά;


----------



## polytropos

orthophron said:


> Και πάλι θα διαφωνήσω. Η περίφραση αποφεύγεται όταν υπάρχει ρήμα που έχει την ίδια σημασία μ’ αυτήν. Εδώ, με τη σύνταξη που προτείνεις, αναγκαστικά προσδίδεις μια νέα σημασία στο ρήμα.
> Το *νερό* του ποταμού είτε διαρρέει (_μεταβ_.) την πεδιάδα, είτε διαρρέει (_αμετ_.) λόγω υπερχείλισης (ή λόγω καταστροφής του φράγματος), είναι το *υποκείμενο*. Δεν νιώθεις αισχύνη όταν λες _το κατεστραμμένο φράγμα διαρρέει το νερό του ποταμού_;
> Με το σκεπτικό σου, άνετα και ελαφρά τη καρδία μπορούμε να καταργούμε τις περιφράσεις γενικότερα και αντί πχ να λέμε _το φράγμα προκαλεί την εκβολή του ποταμού νοτιότερα_, να μπορούμε να λέμε _το φράγμα εκβάλλει τον ποταμό νοτιότερα_. Το βλέπεις κι αυτό μια χαρά;



Diamanti: Σε κανένα αριστερό ή αριστερίζον έντυπο -όπως και αν το εννοείς- δεν εντόπισα την χρήση του μεταβατικού διαρρέω, αλλά ούτε και καμία ιερεμιάδα εναντίον της. Κατά την εμπειρία μου, η μόδα ξεκίνησε από απόφοιτους αγγλόφονων σχολών μάρκετινγκ, διαφήμισης κλπ, που αισθάνθηκαν την ελληνική γλώσσα υποδεέστερη της αγγλικής χωρίς τα "να επικοινωνήσουμε το μύνημα" και "κάποιοι από μέσα το διέρρευσαν στον ανταγωνισμό". 

 Συμφωνώ με την ανάλυση του Ορθόφρονα. Λέγοντας πως "ο τύπος διέρρευσε την είδηση" δεν αποφεύγουμε την περίφραση. Αλλάζουμε μόνο το νόημα της φράσης, μιας και τώρα η πηγή της διαρροής φαίνεται να είναι ο τύπος, και όχι κάποιος μη κατονομαζόμενος τρίτος που έκανε γνωστή την είδηση στον τύπο. Ο τύπος είναι ο αποδέκτης (ή, μεταφορικά, ο "συλλέκτης" ) της είδησης. Δεν μπορεί να "την διαρρεύσει", το πολύ - πολύ, άντε και να την δημοσιεύσει.
Άλλωστε,νομίζω πως ούτε στα αγγλικά ο τύπος μπορεί να διαρρεύσει την είδηση, αφού η είδηση είναι αυτή που διαρρέει προς τον τύπο:
www.merriam-webster.com/.../leak

Ωστόσο, επιμένω στη γνώμη μου: το θέμα είναι κατά βάση αισθητικό, ρητορικό, ή ό,τι άλλο θέλετε, εν πάση περιπτώσει δεν είναι μόνο ένα ζήτημα γλωσσικών κανόνων. Η έκφραση "τον αυτοκτόνησαν", επίσης λανθασμένη γλωσσικά για τους ίδιους ακριβώς λόγους με το "διέρρευσαν την είδηση", δεν προκαλεί αυτή την ντροπή που λέει ο Ορθόφρονας -και την οποία συναισθάνομαι. Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή εδώ το οξύμωρο  εκφέρεται με την συνειδητή πρόθεση να αμφισβητήσει την ίδια την αυτοκτονία ως αιτία του θανάτου. Το μεταβ. αυτοκτονώ είναι μαργαριτάρι σαρκασμού, και διεκδικεί -έτσι νομίζω- επαξίως την θέση του  σε όλα τα έγκυρα λεξικά της ελληνικής γλώσσας. 

Παίδες Φιλελλήνων τε και Ελλήνων, απανταχού της Γης, χεβ ε νάις γουηκέντ!!!


----------



## diamanti

Εν τάχει:

*1. Η Ιστορία: *Αρχές της δεκαετίας ο καθηγητής Μπαμπινιώτης ανάγει, δια πληρεξουσίων, τη μεταβιβαστική χρήση του _*διαρρέω *_με την έννοια "διαδίδω" σε καίρια πληγή, 5η ή 6η, της γλωσσικής μας κακοδαιμονίας, με άρθρο του στο ΒΗΜΑ. Παρακατιών, _ο υπο-γλώσσιος _στην ίδια εφημερίδα το υψώνει φλάμπουρο. Σήμερα οι συνηθισμένοι σημαιοφόροι το ανεμίζουν σε όλα τα ακροδεξιά σάιτ.
*2. Η ουσία: *Δεν υπάρχει, ευτυχώς, αυστηρά αμετάβατο ρήμα στην  λαλιά μας. Όλα είναι εν δυνάμει μεταβιβαστικά, με αντικείμενο τη  σύστοιχη έννοιά τους: _ρέω ρουν, πλέω πλουν, κάμνω κάματον, θύω θυσίαν, αποκρίνομαι απόκρισιν... _Εξού, πλήθος πανέμορφων εκφράσεων: _θύω τά διαβατήρια, εστιώ γάμους, αποκρίνομαι το ερωτώμενον, γιορτάζω τα γενέθλια, προχωρώ το διάλογο, ανεβαίνω το βουνό_ (φανταστείτε το _κάνω _αμετάβατο *και *στα νέα ελληνικά!). 
*3. Το προκείμενο: *α) Γιατί όχι *διαρρέω διαρροήν; *Και από το "διαρροήν της ειδήσεως", βραχυλογικά, *διαρρέω την είδηση, *κατά τα άνωθι; Η γλώσσα, δηλαδή αθρώποι σαν κι εμάς, πόνεσε να _φτάσει _ως εδώ _τη λαλιά.
_β) Η λέξη με τη συγκεκριμένη έννοια και σύνταξη είναι πλέον *λεξικογραφημένη *και  στον Μπαμπινιώτη και στον Τριανταφυλλίδη, με το ίδιο σχεδόν παράδειγμα.  Θεωρώ προσπάθεια χειραγώγησης και ελιτισμό να μας επιπλήττουν οι  λεξικογράφοι γιατί δε μιλούμε λέει σωστά.
γ) Η έκφραση "η διαρροή των θεμάτων από μέλη της επιτροπής εξετάσεων"  είναι, με το χέρι στην καρδιά, βαρβαρισμός; Μα, αν δεν είναι, τότε; Όσοι  είστε κλασικοί φιλόλογοι, εγώ δεν είμαι, δεν θα την πείτε τη γενική  "των θεμάτων", αντικειμενική; Πώς προήλθε; "Τα μέλη της επιτροπής  διέρρευσαν τα θέματα". Το κατόρθωσε η γλώσσα, -δεν μας πέφτει λόγος.  
*4. Το δικαίωμα στο "λάθος": *Αν η γλώσσα είναι και μαγεία, κατά τον Ελύτη, έχει δικαίωμα και στο λάθος. Ούτε εκείνος ήταν ανελλήνιστος λέγοντας το _απ' ανέκαθεν_, ούτε η Φραγκουδάκη, που το υπερασπίζεται. Και ούτε η Θεοφανοπούλου-Κοντού, που σχετικό της σημείωμα για το περι ου ο λόγος, *το συγκεκριμένο*, *διαρρέω *πρέπει να υπάρχει και στο διαδίκτυο. Αλλιώς δεν θα υπήρχε λογοτεχνία. Φανταστείτε το καβαφικό _επέστρεφε _αναύξητο. Ή το _απ' ουρανόθεν _του Ομήρου. Ή την _όπισθεν, _να  την λέγαμε πώς; Αυτή που μας πάει πίσω; Αλλά αν τα τελικά η επανάσταση  της γλώσσας ήταν λάθος, θα είχε το τέλος όλων των λαθεμένων  επαναστάσεων.

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ. Δεν θα επανέλθω.


----------



## polytropos

diamanti said:


> Εν τάχει:
> 
> *1. Η Ιστορία: *Αρχές της δεκαετίας ο καθηγητής Μπαμπινιώτης ανάγει, δια πληρεξουσίων, τη μεταβιβαστική χρήση του _*διαρρέω *_με την έννοια "διαδίδω" σε καίρια πληγή, 5η ή 6η, της γλωσσικής μας κακοδαιμονίας, με άρθρο του στο ΒΗΜΑ. Παρακατιών, _ο υπο-γλώσσιος _στην ίδια εφημερίδα το υψώνει φλάμπουρο. Σήμερα οι συνηθισμένοι σημαιοφόροι το ανεμίζουν σε όλα τα ακροδεξιά σάιτ.
> *2. Η ουσία: *Δεν υπάρχει, ευτυχώς, αυστηρά αμετάβατο ρήμα στην  λαλιά μας. Όλα είναι εν δυνάμει μεταβιβαστικά, με αντικείμενο τη  σύστοιχη έννοιά τους: _ρέω ρουν, πλέω πλουν, κάμνω κάματον, θύω θυσίαν, αποκρίνομαι απόκρισιν... _Εξού, πλήθος πανέμορφων εκφράσεων: _θύω τά διαβατήρια, εστιώ γάμους, αποκρίνομαι το ερωτώμενον, γιορτάζω τα γενέθλια, προχωρώ το διάλογο, ανεβαίνω το βουνό_ (φανταστείτε το _κάνω _αμετάβατο *και *στα νέα ελληνικά!).
> *3. Το προκείμενο: *α) Γιατί όχι *διαρρέω διαρροήν; *Και από το "διαρροήν της ειδήσεως", βραχυλογικά, *διαρρέω την είδηση, *κατά τα άνωθι; Η γλώσσα, δηλαδή αθρώποι σαν κι εμάς, πόνεσε να _φτάσει _ως εδώ _τη λαλιά.
> _β) Η λέξη με τη συγκεκριμένη έννοια και σύνταξη είναι πλέον *λεξικογραφημένη *και  στον Μπαμπινιώτη και στον Τριανταφυλλίδη, με το ίδιο σχεδόν παράδειγμα.  Θεωρώ προσπάθεια χειραγώγησης και ελιτισμό να μας επιπλήττουν οι  λεξικογράφοι γιατί δε μιλούμε λέει σωστά.
> γ) Η έκφραση "η διαρροή των θεμάτων από μέλη της επιτροπής εξετάσεων"  είναι, με το χέρι στην καρδιά, βαρβαρισμός; Μα, αν δεν είναι, τότε; Όσοι  είστε κλασικοί φιλόλογοι, εγώ δεν είμαι, δεν θα την πείτε τη γενική  "των θεμάτων", αντικειμενική; Πώς προήλθε; "Τα μέλη της επιτροπής  διέρρευσαν τα θέματα". Το κατόρθωσε η γλώσσα, -δεν μας πέφτει λόγος.
> *4. Το δικαίωμα στο "λάθος": *Αν η γλώσσα είναι και μαγεία, κατά τον Ελύτη, έχει δικαίωμα και στο λάθος. Ούτε εκείνος ήταν ανελλήνιστος λέγοντας το _απ' ανέκαθεν_, ούτε η Φραγκουδάκη, που το υπερασπίζεται. Και ούτε η Θεοφανοπούλου-Κοντού, που σχετικό της σημείωμα για το περι ου ο λόγος, *το συγκεκριμένο*, *διαρρέω *πρέπει να υπάρχει και στο διαδίκτυο. Αλλιώς δεν θα υπήρχε λογοτεχνία. Φανταστείτε το καβαφικό _επέστρεφε _αναύξητο. Ή το _απ' ουρανόθεν _του Ομήρου. Ή την _όπισθεν, _να  την λέγαμε πώς; Αυτή που μας πάει πίσω; Αλλά αν τα τελικά η επανάσταση  της γλώσσας ήταν λάθος, θα είχε το τέλος όλων των λαθεμένων  επαναστάσεων.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ. Δεν θα επανέλθω.



Συγγνώμη. Την επάνοδον.


----------



## orthophron

diamanti said:


> ...
> *2. Η ουσία: *Δεν υπάρχει, ευτυχώς, αυστηρά αμετάβατο ρήμα στην λαλιά μας. Όλα είναι εν δυνάμει μεταβιβαστικά, με αντικείμενο τη σύστοιχη έννοιά τους: _ρέω ρουν, πλέω πλουν, κάμνω κάματον, θύω θυσίαν, αποκρίνομαι απόκρισιν..._


Κατ’ αρχήν το θέμα δεν είναι απλά αν ένα ρήμα αμετάβατο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν μεταβατικό. Τόσο το ρήμα διαρρέω όσο και το εκβάλλω που σκόπιμα χρησιμοποίησα προηγουμένως, συντάσσονται και ως μεταβατικά με διαφορετική σημασία (εκβάλλω = _αμετ_. χύνομαι, _μετ_. απομακρύνω). Να ένας λόγος (αποφυγή σύγχυσης) που καθιστά την περίφραση για την οποία μιλούσαμε, προτιμητέα (αν όχι τη μόνη λύση).

*Ποιο είναι λοιπόν το ερώτημα*;
Ας υποθέσουμε ότι _η να__ῦ__ς πλέει_, ή καλύτερα, όπως θα 'λεγε η diamanti, _η να__ῦς__ πλέει πλο__ῦ__ν_.
Το ερώτημα είναι αν εγώ, ο Αίολος, που φυσώ (αναγκάζοντας την ναῦν να πλέει), μπορώ να πω _πλέω την να__ῦ__ν_ και να εννοώ _προκαλώ τον πλο__ῦ__ν της νηός_.
Γνωρίζω βεβαίως ότι το ερώτημα θα παραμείνει αιωρούμενο.



diamanti said:


> ... γ) Η έκφραση "η διαρροή των θεμάτων από μέλη της επιτροπής εξετάσεων" είναι, με το χέρι στην καρδιά, βαρβαρισμός; Μα, αν δεν είναι, τότε; Όσοι είστε κλασικοί φιλόλογοι, εγώ δεν είμαι, δεν θα την πείτε τη γενική "των θεμάτων", αντικειμενική; Πώς προήλθε; "Τα μέλη της επιτροπής διέρρευσαν τα θέματα". Το κατόρθωσε η γλώσσα, -δεν μας πέφτει λόγος.


Νομίζω πως πήρες φόρα. Όποιος δέχεται το ρήμα σαν αμετάβατο (τα θέματα διέρρευσαν από τα μέλη) αναγνωρίζει τη γενική σαν υποκειμενική. Για όποιον αρέσκεται να δέχεται την καταχρηστική χρήση του ρήματος ως μεταβατικού, η γενική είναι αντικειμενική.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Διάβασα με πολύ ενδιαφέρον τις απόψεις που εκφράστηκαν στη συζήτηση, αρκετά θερμή σε πολλά σημεία. Για το συγκεκριμένο ρήμα έχει χυθεί πολύ μελάνι και, καθώς φαίνεται, είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμη για να υπάρξει συναίνεση. 
Σχεδόν όλοι μάθαμε, διαβάσαμε ή ακούσαμε ότι η εν λόγω χρήση του ρήματος είναι λάθος. Το αστείο δε είναι ότι ανάμεσα στους λαθοθήρες που το επισημαίνουν συχνά βρίσκονται άτομα που υποπίπτουν σε σολοικισμούς ολκής. Εν ολίγοις: το ξέρει και η κουτσή Μαρία. 
Λέγοντας αυτό, δεν μπορώ παρά να συμπεράνω ότι οι περισσότεροι που το χρησιμοποιούν καταχρηστικά το κάνουν έχοντας γνώση του λάθους που τους καταλογίζεται. 
Από την άλλη, βλέπω να πληθαίνουν τα δημοσιογραφικά κείμενα που ακολουθούν την προτροπή του Μπαμπινιώτη και χρησιμοποιούν το ρήμα _διοχετεύω_ αντί του _διαρρέω_. 
Εμένα δεν με καλύπτει το ρήμα _διοχετεύω_, γιατί δεν εμπεριέχει την έννοια της διαφυγής. 
Δεν με καλύπτει ούτε η περίφραση _αφήνω κάτι να διαρρεύσει_, γιατί το ρήμα _αφήνω_ σημαίνει επίσης "επιτρέπω", οπότε χάνεται ή μετριάζεται η έννοια της σκοπιμότητας. 
Σχετικά ικανοποιητική βρίσκω την περίφραση _διαρρέω τεχνηέντως_, η οποία όμως επίσης δεν με καλύπτει πάντοτε, καθώς είναι αρκετά λόγια. Επιπλέον, η σύνταξη του _διαρρέω ως _αμετάβατου δεν θα επέτρεπε να δηλωθεί ο υπαίτιος της διαρροής ως ποιητικό αίτιο με την πρόθεση _από_. 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι θέμα χρόνου να γίνει πλήρως αποδεκτή η καταχρηστική μεταβατική σημασία του _διαρρέω_. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, δεν βλέπω κανέναν κίνδυνο σύγχυσης, όπως δεν έχει υπάρξει και με άλλα ρήματα που απέκτησαν σταδιακά μεταβατικό χαρακτήρα ή καταχρηστικές έννοιες. Εκτός και αν η διγλωσσία που μας ταλαιπωρεί οξύνει την επινοητικότητά μας και οδηγηθούμε σε κάποια άλλη διατύπωση.
Στο μεταξύ, μου φαίνεται ότι θα πρέπει να είμαστε προετοιμασμένοι να χαρακτηριστούμε ναζί, ημιμαθείς, ακροδεξιοί ή αναίσχυντοι κάθε φορά που προκρίνουμε τη μία ή την άλλη διατύπωση προκειμένου να πούμε ότι έχει υπάρξει εσκεμμένη διαρροή πληροφοριών (για να το πω με μια ντρίμπλα και να γλιτώσω την ταμπελίτσα). 
Χαιρετισμούς σε όλους.


----------



## Akritas

Διάβασα με προσοχή τα σχόλια όλων και διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχει μια διαφωνία ως προς την νοηματική διάσταση του θέματος. Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω το εξής. Υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά μεταξύ της δημοσίευσης και της διαρροής από τον Τύπο (ή οποιονδήποτε). Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, τάσσομαι υπέρ της χρήσης της διαρροής (πάντα από νοηματική σκοπιά) διότι υποδηλώνει κάτι που αγγίζει τα όρια του παράνομου ή του μη επιτρεπτού, σε αντίθεση με την δημοσίευση. Η Wikileaks ναι μεν δημοσίευσε αλλά πιστεύω ότι με την χρήση αυτού του ρήματος χάνεται αρκετά το νόημα.
Επαναλαμβάνω, ότι δεν εξετάζω το θέμα από άποψη γραμματική. Ως μεταφραστής, επιζητώ διαρκώς την καλύτερη απόδοση μιας λέξεως ή φράσεως, πάντα μέσα στα επιτρεπτά γραμματικά όρια.


----------

